# Siemens HiPath 3350



## simon_d (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi All,

I'd like to initially apologise for posting here, I appreciate it is a little off-topic, but am running out of options at the moment.....

I have recently in-herited a Siemens HiPath 3350 phone system, however have no software or manuals for it..... and now that I need to make some changes am completely lost. Does anyone out there have any manuals or software for this system, or can they point me in the right direction.... I have searched most corners of the web, without any success.... Please help!! 

Thanks

Regards

Simon


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'd contact Siemens, if there's a manual to be had, they're the ones that would have it!

How hard did you look, the first hit on Google: http://wiki.siemens-enterprise.com/index.php/HiPath_3000#Documentation


----------



## simon_d (Jul 6, 2010)

If you look at the first hit on google, it does list plenty of documentation..... although none of it any good, just like most of the internet resources that I've tried.

Thanks anyway.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Did you try emailing Siemens tech support? Surely, with a system this expensive, they offer tech support and configuration documentation, right?


----------

